
MSU researchers make wolf diet discovery, highlight ecosystem complexities - jelliclesfarm
https://www.msstate.edu/newsroom/article/2019/10/msu-researchers-make-surprising-wolf-diet-discovery-highlight-ecosystem
======
RenRav
To the point: they found that wolves eat grasshoppers.

